# Shakespeare SKP 30L



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

I picked up a SKP 30L reel at a yard sale for 5 bucks. It is clean as a whistle and extremely smooth running. Can anyone tell me if this is a decent surf fishing reel or if I just wasted 5 bucks?

looking for input from anyone with experience with this reel.

I put it on my el-cheapo 9 foot surf rod and threw 4oz a tad over 100 yds without really trying, so it might be okay for waht I do.


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Don't know anything about the reel, but for $5.00, in the condition you stated, I sure don't think you wasted your money. I'd try tossing it a few times. It sounds like a 30lb class levelwind reel, but I may be wrong. If it doesn't cast well, you can always use it off a boat.


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

I've been googling it and learned they were sold by Bass Pro. 30# class levelwind. 3.8:1 ratio and holds a ton of line..... 330 yards of 20# mono.

It appears to be a plastic version of a Tidewater 30L. I think I'll fish it hard and see if it breaks.


----------



## Cerberus (Nov 1, 2007)

Too Busy said:


> It is clean as a whistle and extremely smooth running. Can anyone tell me if this is a decent surf fishing reel or if I just wasted 5 bucks?


You paid $5 for a clean, smooth reel you can throw 100 yards, and you're asking this question?


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

Cerberus said:


> You paid $5 for a clean, smooth reel you can throw 100 yards, and you're asking this question?


I have 3 options for fishing this reel, so I'm curious about how well it held up for people that have fished it.

1. put it on a 30# class offshore rod for bottom fishing or jigging
2. put it on a 9 or 11 foot surf rod
3. put it on a 7 medium / heavy foot rod for kayak fishing w/ live baits or 1/2 crab. I'm a little skeptical of this one because I haven't check to see how well it throws light weight on a short rod

the 100 yds on the 9 footer was using a 4 oz weight OTG cast w/ about 6 or 7 feet of shock leader hanging from the rod


----------

